# Schild Movement - What's One Of Those Then?



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

I've seen a somewhat fine looking watch appear on that auction site recently and just wondered if any of you know anything about its movement.

It's a Zeno pilot style watch with an AS 1783 movement. I've sussed that AS is, in fact, A Schild but beyond that I, in the immortal words of Manuel, know nothing.

The watch itself seems a very good buy - typically going for between Â£80 and Â£100 - especially when considering that there's not the usual load of rubbish written all over the dial.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Adolf Schild SA were movement makers based in Grenchen Switzerland, I believe.

They made good movements but were ultimately combined into ETA like so many others, afaik.

Have no fears Andy, ASSA movements are sound.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Ta muchly


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like Zeno`s, but I do wish they`d stop putting that jet airliner logo on retro style watches, looks out of place IMHO


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi andy

AS made some smashin' movements,and lots of different types too.

i have some that could be called 'decorated' they have beautifully milled top plates,from memory they are cal 1950/51.

i have some very early ones (cylinder escapement) from around the begining of the 20th century marked AS,so they've been producing for a good while,i didn't realise that they had been drawn into ETA tho'(thanks stan







).

i believe the ST (standard) movements were also made by AS,as they have the same cal numbers on them.

you may well see some in the photo gallery on this forum,in the movements section, failing that,there are loads (but probably not all)on RR's site.

btw,the zeno is a lovely watch but as for the aeroplane on the dial,i'd rather see a spitfire on the front-or rather,no plane at all









regards,john.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the info (and the welcomes) folks.

I agree that the aeroplane logo is not appropriate on the retro look Zenos. In fact I'd go so far as to say it's a bit naff. It's close to an executive jet for goodness sake and somehow I doubt that there were many of those around when our forefathers were off skydancing to save Blighty.

Still, finding true perfection in the design of a watch is a little like finding the perfect partner - you put up with an imperfection if the rest meets the specification.

So, notwithstanding the aforementioned (try and work that phrase into your next customer service complaint), I'm still going for one provided I can get it for the right price.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Update.

Got one just under the budget and I have to say it's real pleasure to wear something that's put together so well. Especially for under Â£100.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice one Andy ,Very cool


----------

